# Intel VS AMD in Processor Overclocking



## doublez2 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello, I would like to see how many people overclock and if they prefer AMD or intel. If you wouldn't mind, please state your mobo and processor, you processor speed (BEFORE OVERCLOCKING), and your final speed (AFTER OVERCLOCKING). Please feel free to ask questions to others and to myself.

Thank you


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

ok, since suggesting moving to this section, might as well put in a few lines. Casual overclocking is all I do, have no need to run faster on a regular basis, it's more for interest's sake. I like to see what kind of difference it can make. Used 3DMark06 the other week to find out what kind of numbers change an OC of the cpu, gpu, and ram make. Still a long way to go on that to find the best combination. On an Intel C2D E7200 (2.53Ghz stock) with 2GB of 800Mhz Crucial Ballistix and running an evga 9800GT. And all that on an Asus P5K-E wifi/ap. 

I haven't spent the time to find how high either the cpu or gpu will go, but here's some numbers from 3dmark06.
First -All stock - cpu at 2.53 gpu at 600/1500/900 (core/shader/memory) and that got a total of 10640 3dmarks - sm2.0 - 5020, sm3.0 - 5033, and cpu score - 2278.
Second - cpu at 3.172 (9.5 x 333) gpu at stock, 11720 3dmarks - sm2 - 5431, sm3 - 5157, and cpu - 2844.
Third - cpu as above and gpu at 651/didn't record shader/976 got 122653dmarks - sm2 -5760, sm3 - 5515, cpu - 2827. Interesting the cpu score dropped slightly with an OC on the graphics.
Fourth - cpu at 3.277Ghz (9.5 x 345), gpu at 694/1762/1025 for 13156 3dmarks - sm3 - 6219, sm3 - 5993, and cpu 2951.
Still further to go, but I just do a bit here and there because it interests me. As far as performance goes, stock runs everything that I do just fine.

Edit: For the ram, in the first two, I left it close to stock speed and in the last two ran it just over 1000Mhz.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Intel is better for overclocking. No IF's or BUTS.


As for my OC - See 'My System' I can only hit 3.2 Max from 2.8 ( i think it is ).


----------



## doublez2 (Aug 17, 2008)

for overclocking, what would be better. 

AMD 2.4 x2 939 512 l2 in all, 128 l2 in all

Amd 2.0 x2 939 1Mb l2 in all, 265 l2 in all


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

They would both be pretty poor and only give you about a 0.3Ghz increase.


----------



## doublez2 (Aug 17, 2008)

Which one would you pick


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

2.4 only because its faster


----------



## doublez2 (Aug 17, 2008)

Does all the cache in the other one matter


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

not hugely, no.


----------



## doublez2 (Aug 17, 2008)

Is that a pretty good processor


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Yes but quite old.

AM2 / AM2+ is better

and 

LGASKT775 for Intel is the best


----------



## doublez2 (Aug 17, 2008)

thank you


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

HawMan said:


> Yes but quite old.
> 
> AM2 / AM2+ is better
> 
> ...


Agreed. Still have to find the best combo though. Im using older, inexpensive AMD chips to practice overclocking with, then when I have enough of an idea of troubleshooting methodology, I'll go back to the AM2/AM2+ LGA775 stuff. Saves burning holes in my wallet for the sake of self indulgence and curiosity.


----------

